# Albuquerque OIS. Nice shot!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Albuquerque, New Mexico — The Bernalillo County Sheriff’s Office released body camera and surveillance video from the Nov. 26 incident in the North Valley in which a deputy shot and killed 18-year-old Elijah Riche armed with an “AR-15 style pistol” and carrying a backpack full of guns. The incident unfolded after BCSO says Riche crashed a red SUV into other cars at the intersection of Edith and Montaño around 2 p.m. on November 26, 2021, the day after Thanksgiving. One deputy followed the suspect south on Edith for about a quarter of a mile, until Riche crashed into a fence at Edith and Nikanda. The suspect gets out of the vehicle, runs about 10 feet down from the vehicle, he stops, turns back around and arms himself with weapons from the vehicle, then starts running again. In the body cam video, another responding deputy, Ronald Perez, noticed Riche was armed with an AR-15 pistol and asked him multiple times to put it down. Riche turned back, and continued running toward other deputies with the gun still in hand. That’s when deputy Perez shot him one time. Riche was taken to the hospital, but did not survive his injuries. BCSO found four other guns in Riche's car and backpack at the scene. BCSO said Riche had no criminal history as an adult but has a juvenile record.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Dayum!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

This country is fucked. 


*ACLU-NM Calls For Independent Investigation Into Fatal Officer-Involved Shooting* 

BCSO Body-Cam Footage Appears to Show Victim Shot in the Back 

The ACLU-NM is calling for an independent investigation into the November 26 officer-involved shooting of 18-year-old Valley High School grad Elijah Riche. The Bernalillo County Sheriff’s Office released body-cam footage on Tuesday, Dec. 7 which appears to show Riche was shot in the back. According to BCSO Riche was fatally shot as he was attempting to flee law enforcement after a hit and run near Edith Blvd. and Menaul Rd. NW. ACLU-NM Senior Policy Strategist Aaron Jones sees the incident as another of a long history of fatal officer-involved shootings.

“The body-camera footage of the incident that led to Elijah Riche’s death appears to show BCSO Deputy Ronald Perez shooting Riche in the back. While Riche is in possession of a gun, he does not appear to be holding it in a threatening manner or poised to fire,” Jones said.

Jones also noted that the footage released by BCSO only shows body-cam footage from Deputy Ronald Perez. Jones calls for the body-cam footage of the other officers involved in the fatal incident to be released. “The BCSO body camera footage that the department chose to release (and is all that the public has to go on) only shows Riche and does not show any of the several deputies involved. BSCO must release footage of the deputies in front of Riche, so the community can see a clear view of the deputy who fired the fatal shot. Additionally, the Office of the Attorney General should conduct a thorough and transparent investigation into the incident, so that Riche’s family and community have an unbiased accounting of his tragic death,” Jones said.

Jones hopes that the independent investigation into the shooting will push for greater reform among law enforcement in New Mexico in the upcoming legislative session.

“This fatal shooting, along with other recent officer-involved shootings, speaks to the need for state-wide legislation for police use of force. New Mexico currently ranks number one in the nation for people killed by police, making clear that our current laws governing the use of force are failing to protect communities. We can change that by passing legislation that prevents officers and deputies from using lethal force when it is not absolutely necessary for their safety or the safety of others and when alternatives have not been exhausted,” Jones said.











ACLU-NM Calls For Independent Investigation Into Fatal Officer-Involved Shooting - The Paper.


The ACLU-NM is calling for an independent investigation into the November 26 officer-involved shooting of 18-year-old Valley High School grad Elijah




abq.news


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

I’m impressed, a OIS video that doesn’t take 27:51 to get to the whole point of watching it. 👏🏻


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> I’m impressed, a OIS video that doesn’t take 27:51 to get to the whole point of watching it. 👏🏻


Well sometimes we need to see the full totality of the circumstances.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

** ACLU-NM Senior Policy Strategist Aaron Jones **

Senior Policy STRATEGIST

'nuff said.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Bloodhound said:


> This country is fucked.
> 
> 
> *ACLU-NM Calls For Independent Investigation Into Fatal Officer-Involved Shooting*
> ...


“…he does not appear to be holding it in a threatening manner or poised to fire,” Jones said.”

okay…so from that statement I surmise ..it’s totally ok and legit for him to be holding the gun, running around like a nut- so long as you don’t appear to be acting in a threatening manner….. -alrighty then.

…Pretty soon the new rules will be the suspect has to shoot first in order for the officer to shoot back at them to be justified….


----------

